# Heres Our Dog



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Have 7 cats, but didn't think anyone would want to see them!!!!

This is Simon, our Boykin Spaniel. South Carolina State dog. Some jerk drove up to our local animal shelter (kill facility) tied him to the fence and drove off.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/568732221SEAoZV?vhost=pets

He is a pure bred and is just an absolutely great dog. He has been with us about 4 years. Wouldn't eat for three days. Whomever had him worked with him. He was house trained, crate trained, and we could tell he had hunt skills. Yep, I'd put food down for him, he'd sit there and look at me waiting for the proper command.

I mean like I went all out, cooked rice and burger for him, nothing. Called my Vet and he said when he gets hungry he'll eat. Finally on the fourth day he ate!!!!

He is leash trained, but off the leash, he is very cognizant of where we are and never gets out of eye sight. If he thinks he's gone too far, he stops and waits for us to catch up.

Yeppers, a great member of the family.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute dog. I love a well trained dog. My dogs are kennel trained and trained on/off leash. When I go out of town, my Lab won't eat for the 1st couple days. He sits at the door waiting for me,lol.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. Poor wife when she is home with Simon, he is a mess. When I walk in it's like his whole world just got filled with sunshine!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

He wouldn't eat for _three days_ because you didn't say so?!? Dang...that's some training.

KG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

He's a cutie!

I want to see the cats! If I show you mine will you show me yours? :anim_lol::smt108

This is my vicious attack kitty, Dixie. The shelter was 2 days from "putting her down" when I saw her. Who could resist this face? :smt033 Now she lives a very spoiled life. (Little BRAT!!)



Here's another picture. She looks big in this picture. She's actually a pretty small cat.


-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Beefy: Heres the url to some of the pics I have on webshots. Not all our babies are here, but most of them are.

http://community.webshots.com/album/555273737kDqEiv?vhost=community&start=0


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You've got some cute cats too! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

We have seven total. All rescues. Three have 3 legs and one has 6 toes on both her front paws! And the Boykin is like allergic to air!!!!! And he has a hyper-thyroid condition. 

Yep we spend a few bucks on vet bills, but all said and done, we think it's still cheaper then new cars, college and weddings!!!!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You are a good person for taking care of all those animals. Both my dogs were/are second hand pups, and both have cost us lots of money at the vet's office. That is money I do not mind spending. One dog passed away about three years ago and the other is still around.


----------



## Lynch (Nov 15, 2008)

Cute cat.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had two rescue dogs in a row. Tough to go back after that. First was a greyhound that I got from Florida. I have a purebred boxer that I got from a boxer rescue. He and my 3 year old son are like two peas in a pod always looking for trouble.


----------

